# spark plug gap



## gisxer1100 (Dec 29, 2009)

Can someone tell the proper spark gap for a 1997 1.6L Nissan Sentra ? I have seen anywhere from .036 to .044 .. just curious thanks!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

gisxer1100 said:


> Can someone tell the proper spark gap for a 1997 1.6L Nissan Sentra ? I have seen anywhere from .036 to .044 .. just curious thanks!


I think anywhere from .039 to .043 should be fine.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. My1986 Pulsar with e16s motor is .041 in [1.05 approx mm], I think you will be ok with the same gap.


----------

